# We're Organizing!



## phreebsd

Hello everyone!

We are in the process of organizing all our How-To articles and videos in a more logical way to help you find the information you need faster!

There will be sub-forums under each How-To section for each bike manufacturer - sections like Clutching, Snorkeling, Engine/Exhaust, Drive train, etc.. This is how we will organize and group them.

Just wanted to alert everyone to the new changes coming and we hope that everyone has a safe and wonderful Christmas! 


-MIMB Staff


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: Pretty much got the kawi section done.


----------



## gpinjason

Cool! Keep up the good work..


----------

